# أسئلة وأجوبة في pmp exam



## مووداا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مرفق أسئلة وأجوبتها مفيدة خداً للمتقدمين لإختبار pmp برجاء الإنتهاء من دراسة الpmp guid book بشكل جيد أولاً:15:


----------



## saaaaaad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

اخوي الأسئلة حملناها أوكيه لكن الإجابات الملف معطوب
ألف شكر وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## عبدالله ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مووداا (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ saaaad سأحاول إرسالها مرة أخرى


----------



## Tala_Moon (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا كتيييير عالملف 
ملف الاجابات ما بيفتح يا ريت تشوف المشكلة 



وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## sherifmadkor (25 أكتوبر 2007)

Errorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## خلدون الزعبي (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجهد وأتمنى تزودي باسئلة في الجودزة


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي علي الأسئلة ، لكن ملف الاجابات لا يعمل ، نرجو إعادة تحميله


----------



## جمال السيد (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم ربنا خيرا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع


----------



## جمال السيد (14 فبراير 2009)

أرجو إعادة إرفاق ملف الأجوبة مرة أخرى للأهمية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emofleh (17 فبراير 2009)

*تم بحمد الله إسترجاع ملف الأجوبة وهو يعمل بشكل جيد*

الملف الآن متوفر وآمل أن تعم الفائدة للجميع ، وإذا تعذر عليكم فتح أي ملف pdf يرجى إستخدام هذا الرابط وسوف يقوم مباشرة بتصحيح الملف وتنزيله على جهازكم .

أتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## emofleh (17 فبراير 2009)

*الرابط لتصحيح ملفات pdf*

https://www.pdf-tools.com/osa/repair.aspx


----------



## alaa eldin farag (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الصانع (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،

الف شكر، وجزاك الله كل خير ،،،


----------



## ahmed gabo (26 أبريل 2010)

Thanks but answer file dosent open


----------



## abuyara (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## م.ابوعلي (27 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نانسي عادل (28 أبريل 2010)

برجاء اعادة تحميل ملف الاجابات مرة أخرى للأهمية


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود واسال هل هذه الاسئلة متوافقة مع الاصدار الاخير pmbock 4


----------



## Eng Adnan (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم...

أمس خلصت خمسة أيام لدورة في الإعداد لهذا الإمتحان...

نريد نصائح منكم بخصوص هذا الإمتحان..


----------



## Jordan079 (28 مايو 2010)

eng adnan قال:


> شكرا جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم...
> 
> أمس خلصت خمسة أيام لدورة في الإعداد لهذا الإمتحان...
> 
> نريد نصائح منكم بخصوص هذا الإمتحان..


 كيف كانت الدروة التحضيرية ؟؟


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ياريت لو أرفقت الإجابات 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## alhuawei (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم ربنا خيرا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع*​


----------



## م قاسم محمد (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## q.fakhri (18 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم شكرا 
ملاحظة على الاجوبة غير كاملة


----------



## كريم جميل سرحان (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الاجابات الملف غير سليم


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel_92 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*أجوبة أمتحان pmp*



مووداا قال:


> مرفق أسئلة وأجوبتها مفيدة خداً للمتقدمين لإختبار pmp برجاء الإنتهاء من دراسة الpmp guid book بشكل جيد أولاً:15:


أرجو أرسال الأجوبة مره أخرى لآنه لم تفتح وفيها عطل


----------



## adel_92 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو أعادة أرسال أجوبة pmp لأنها فيها عطل عند الفنح


----------



## fadiafarouk (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Thankssss
وبرجاء اعادت تنزيل الاجوبه لان بها مشكله


----------



## adel_92 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو أرسال ملف الأجوبة على الأميل [email protected] لأنه ملف معطوب


----------



## adel_92 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء تحميل ملف الأجوبة مرة أخرى


----------



## خلف عمر (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جدا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## essam Al-Saggaf (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أشكركم ولكن الملفات لا تفتح بالـ pdf


----------



## noda4eng (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ,,


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (22 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks my dearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## eng.ayman.sabri (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ مووداا ، ولكن انا عندي استفسار بسيط ارجو الرد عليه
كل فترة ينتهى الاصدار ل pmp ....ارجو منك معرفة ماهو رقم الاصدار الموجود الان...ومتى سينتهى هذا الاصدار حتى لا اقوم بالمذاكرة ثم ياتى اصدار جديد...وشكرا


----------



## ghalighali (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## إسماعيل1 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الأسئلة


----------



## خبير الاردن (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## خبير الاردن (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو رفع الاجوبة مرة اخرى مشكووووووووور


----------



## Aboomar elmasry (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف الاجوبة لا يعمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A7777med (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد *


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

special thanks for your effort , the file working after putting it at the site he mentioned..please check page 3


----------



## عبد الرحمن غالب (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nofal (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adeb11 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المشاركة النافعة وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## adeb11 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الملف الاول المتعلق بالاجابات لايفتح بعد التحميل يرجى اعادة رفعه مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## samah007 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اين اجابه الاختبارات


----------



## RHAQ (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورجمة ألله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود الذي تبذلونه من أجل الرفع والرقي بهذه الأمة العظيمة إلى أعلى الدرجات 
بالنسبة للأسئلة , الملف ممتاز ولايوجد أي مشاكل ولكن بالنسبة لملف الإجابات فهو معطوب ولايعمل 
نأمل منكم العمل على إصلاحه وإعادة تنزيله مرة أخرى أو إرشادنا إلى موقع هذه الإجابات , نظرا لأني أستعد للدخول على إمتحان الcertified pmp في المدة القادمة إن شاء ألله , وأطلب منكم الدعاء بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## Bakrawi (8 ديسمبر 2012)

The answers file is not Opening


----------



## م/ سعد القحطاني (12 ديسمبر 2012)

يا مودا ... جهد مميز ومشكور.. الاسئلة حملناها... بس الاجوبة ارسلها مرة ثانية للشباب..


----------



## bryar (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عاشت ايديك والف شكر


----------



## safa aldin (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي علي الأسئلة


----------



## المغربى (9 يناير 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## TARIQ ALJABRI (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## wwwalid (4 فبراير 2013)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## رضا فايد (8 فبراير 2013)

مششششششششششششكور


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يوسف بن غبريد (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## osman1 (5 فبراير 2014)

Thanks


----------



## ashraf200680 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## احمد مناحي (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله الجنه


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 فبراير 2014)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## hshedwi (9 يوليو 2015)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (11 أغسطس 2015)

_مشكور علي هذا العمل الرائع وبارك الله فيك_​


----------



## safa aldin (12 نوفمبر 2015)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جداً على الكتاب القيم


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الدين (16 نوفمبر 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bryar (13 ديسمبر 2015)

هل يتطابق هذه الأسئلة مع الأصدار الخامس لـ Pmbok v5 مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## كابللو (26 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (25 يناير 2016)

شكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 مارس 2016)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## muhammad9006 (28 يونيو 2016)

PMP Sample Questions
http://adf.ly/1bcSbv


----------

